# What's happening at the DTE Hot Ponds?



## Luciano (Sep 18, 2007)

I went to the DTE Hot Ponds Sunday to try and catch some catfish and didn't get a single bite. I was there for 5 hours. I have been going there for years and never had this happen. I also noticed that nobody else was there fishing. Is there something going on that I don't know about...LOL?


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I have not fished there. But I am thinking with the combination of the the hot summer we have had and the warm water from the discharge it may be just to hot in there for them. I have been fishing the Huron by canoe and have been finding the cats only in the deeper water of the river were its a little cooler.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Luciano said:


> I went to the DTE Hot Ponds Sunday to try and catch some catfish and didn't get a single bite. I was there for 5 hours. I have been going there for years and never had this happen. I also noticed that nobody else was there fishing. Is there something going on that I don't know about...LOL?


This happens every year this time of the year. The water coming out of the plant is not cooling fast enough due to the water coming in is hotter (in the 80's right now) So you basically have temps in the 90 to 100 coming out. Not even catfish like it that hot.


----------

